# guitar luthier beginner



## moletrap

My first and second attempt.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Nice!  What woods did you use? 1st of many questions.


----------



## moletrap

TheOldSchool said:


> Nice!  What woods did you use? 1st of many questions.


on 3 d  mahogany, maple, and walnut and on the  other it was popular. this is the back of the neck.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Very cool.  So mahogany, maple, and walnut make up the body and headstock?  And you put poplar in there?

What wood did you use for the fretboard?

And what types of pickups did you use?


----------



## Mr Natural

Impressive!


You should be proud of your work.


----------



## moletrap

TheOldSchool said:


> Very cool.  So mahogany, maple, and walnut make up the body and headstock?  And you put poplar in there?
> 
> What wood did you use for the fretboard?
> 
> And what types of pickups did you use?


The sunburst guitar was made of poplar because I wasn't confident that it would turn out well so I didn't invest in expensive wood and the pickup and accessories are off a epiphone les paul I had on hand.
On the 3 d guitar I am using Seymour Duncan SH-1 '59 pickups. The gotoh 510 bridge and tailpiece and most all of the hardware from stewart macdonald guitar supply.


----------



## moletrap

moletrap said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool.  So mahogany, maple, and walnut make up the body and headstock?  And you put poplar in there?
> 
> What wood did you use for the fretboard?
> 
> And what types of pickups did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> The sunburst guitar was made of poplar because I wasn't confident that it would turn out well so I didn't invest in expensive wood and the pickup and accessories are off a epiphone les paul I had on hand.
> On the 3 d guitar I am using Seymour Duncan SH-1 '59 pickups. The gotoh 510 bridge and tailpiece and most all of the hardware from stewart macdonald guitar supply.
Click to expand...

sorry, the fretboard is rosewood.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Man that is awesome.  Post a pic when #2 is done!


----------



## moletrap

Thanks, I am trying to create outside the box. It is hard to be original with the thousands of styles and designs out there.


----------



## TheOldSchool

moletrap said:


> Thanks, I am trying to create outside the box. It is hard to be original with the thousands of styles and designs out there.


True but homemade instruments can easily outclass the best guitars out there if done right.  Good for you man


----------



## Mr. H.

Martin Luthier King would be proud.


----------

